# I have a date tonight



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 1, 2019)

Date is the easy part.. it's the slaying that's hard...


"Wanna come back to mine for a bit for some wine?"


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Date is the easy part.. it's the slaying that's hard...
> 
> 
> "Wanna come back to mine for a bit for some wine?"


Nah, as soons as you got a date it means your looks arent a no go for her, so if youre smooth you can make it


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 1, 2019)

* Mr_Norwood
comfy for the winter*
JoinedMar 17, 2019Messages3,78


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 1, 2019)

If I don't slay I'll rope


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> If I don't slay I'll rope



Just hold frame and spin plates Bro 😂


----------



## wristcel (Nov 1, 2019)

Sweboy said:


> Just hold frame and spin plates Bro 😂


''spin plates'' - That's my trigger phrase from the 'redpill' dudes over at reddit and shit who think they're all super slayers


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 1, 2019)

you handsome bro 🌞


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 1, 2019)

Againz lifefuel for baldcels


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 1, 2019)

Time to take my first shower


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Time to take my first shower


just spraying axe on your dick is good enough tbh.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Time to take my first shower



 yikes!


----------



## Drugs (Nov 1, 2019)

sex her asshole


----------



## shibo (Nov 1, 2019)

Good luck bro


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok I had s nice evening with her but I didn't slay her..

I hugged her and kissed her outside the metro station

Just felt wrong and crude to ask her to my place. Definitely made some ground workfor future meetings.




I'm meeting the 20yo in an hour's time


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Ok I had s nice evening with her but I didn't slay her..
> 
> I hugged her and kissed her outside the metro station
> 
> ...


Hey man, come to Skopje, it's cool here


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 2, 2019)

How old is she and what’s her psl?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 2, 2019)

He's dating me btw


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)

You should make a sextape with one of these girls and upload it srs


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


> You should make a sextape with one of these girls and upload it srs


And show my skinny frame


----------



## CopingCel (Nov 2, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Nah, as soons as you got a date it means your looks arent a no go for her, so if youre smooth you can make it



Bullshit I had at least two girls pitty dating me and then ghosting me afterwards.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Waiting at metro for her ..

She thinks I'm 29 not 33 jfl


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 2, 2019)

gl dude


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Waiting at metro for her ..
> 
> She thinks I'm 29 not 33 jfl


Lol 😅
We all gotta fraud I guess


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 2, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Bullshit I had at least two girls pitty dating me and then ghosting me afterwards.


Cause u fucked it up. Look, usually if girls date you, they see at least the possibility of you two having a romantic relationship


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 2, 2019)

You: Slays me.


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 2, 2019)

mr norwood plane
Mr norwood plane
Mr norwood plane


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Omg she's teasing me to hell and back


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> And show my skinny frame


Dont worry we will fap only to the girl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 2, 2019)

Our mighty bald king


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Things going good with the 20yo


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Things going good with the 20yo


fua tell her about my large cock


----------



## Titbot (Nov 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> fua tell her about my large cock


She looks like she has nice tits


----------



## IronMike (Nov 2, 2019)

"Shall"

LMAO


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2019)

Titbot said:


> She looks like she has nice tits


thx bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey everyone for anyone wondering the date between @Mr_Norwood and me went horrible, never meeting that bald misogynist again


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Think I'm slaying tonight tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 2, 2019)

Does a sextape with her


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Things going good with the 20yo


lose fat cunt you can be decent looking


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Going back to mine.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 2, 2019)

LOL op I imagined you much much worse

Britcel + Norwood is never good news but you look pretty Dom gj dude


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Slayed.. 

Details tomorrow


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Slayed..


SUCCESS


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Date is the easy part.. it's the slaying that's hard...
> 
> 
> "Wanna come back to mine for a bit for some wine?"


Show her this picture




and say i fucked her


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh it's a beautiful morning today..

What a wonderful world


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 3, 2019)

Fuc


Mr_Norwood said:


> Oh it's a beautiful morning today..
> 
> What a wonderful world


Morning fuck? That's the best


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2019)

I bet you pay for the date 


Mr_Norwood said:


> Things going good with the 20yo


What's her ethnicity? She looks ethnic to me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

She said she had bad experience of UK 

She studied for her IELTS certificate in Cambridge UK

Apparently she stayed with a host family from Bangladesh for £800 a month and they were too tight to put the heating on. Also they only cooked their spicy ethnic food

JFL.. curries ruining the reputation of my country


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She said she had bad experience of UK
> 
> She studied for her IELTS certificate in Cambridge UK
> 
> ...


So what ethnicity is she then? Because she's definitely not European from what I can tell


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> So what ethnicity is she then? Because she's definitely not European from what I can tell



Georgian of course.. what else?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Georgian of course.. what else?



I changed my comment so you will never know what i said.
Srs?


Roping Subhuman said:


> Srs?



Yes bro.


Roping Subhuman said:


> Yes bro.



Fuark.


Roping Subhuman said:


> Fuark.



Brutal.


Roping Subhuman said:


> Brutal.



It's over.


Roping Subhuman said:


> It's over.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

I got life fuel last night.

She said I'm "so handsome" multiple times and was clearly into me.. kissing and cuddling etc..

She also acknowledged I look better in real life than on my phone selfies

It only took 15 minutes of chatting before I put my hand around her back and pulled her closer to me .. she was so flirty and nice..


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> put my hand around her back and pulled her closer to me





Spoiler


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 3, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Srs?


Unbelievable, I never see girls as goodlooking as her in Georgia and @Mr_Norwood fucking fucked her ? JFL
I thought people here were repulsed by strangers


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 3, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> Unbelievable, I never see girls as goodlooking as her in Georgia and @Mr_Norwood fucking fucked her ? JFL
> I thought people here were repulsed by strangers



LOL she's not good looking, almost every 
girl in my old School mog her. 

Are you from Georgia boyo?


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 3, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> LOL she's not good looking, almost every
> girl in my old School mog her.
> 
> Are you from Georgia boyo?


yeah, i think she has great coloring and good tits are for sure rare here


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 3, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> yeah, i think she has great coloring and good tits are for sure rare here



Damn who would've thought i would meet a Georgian here of all places.

I thought me and @mr contemptuous were the only ones ngl.

ცუდი გოგო ნაღდად არ არის პროსტა სახე ტიპიურია აქვს. რავი მე პირადად ვერ ვიტყვი რომ ლამაზია ან განსაკუთრებული.

მკერდი კი კაი აქვს, მაგაში დაგეთანხმები.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 3, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ცუდი გოგო ნაღდად არ არის პროსტა სახე ტიპიურია აქვს. რავი მე პირადად ვერ ვიტყვი რომ ლამაზია ან განსაკუთრებული.
> 
> მკერდი კი კაი აქვს, მაგაში დაგეთანხმები.


პორნსტარის ვიდი აქვს და მაგიტო მომწონს ალბათ  

Also I think @GUTS9770 said somewhere that he was Georgian as well


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 3, 2019)

How did you go about carrying on conversations with her? What kinds of things did you talk about? Did you try to use "game?"


----------



## belnar93 (Nov 3, 2019)

How to hookup with a girl on tinder
Just send "when are we gonna meet" works like 60% of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 3, 2019)

@SurgerySoon if he Can get laid do you seriously think you can't ?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> How did you go about carrying on conversations with her? What kinds of things did you talk about? Did you try to use "game?"



No game.. just talking about ourselves and telling funny stories about our ex's

She told me Georgian men are cheaters and liars


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 3, 2019)

streege said:


> @SurgerySoon if he Can get laid do you seriously think you can't ?



Not in my area with the kinds of girls I'm attracted to


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> No game.. just talking about ourselves and telling funny stories about our ex's
> 
> She told me Georgian men are cheaters and liars



Cheaters and liars aka not pussy whipped betacucks.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm falling in love again


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 3, 2019)

She mogs you slightly tbh.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Kinko (Nov 3, 2019)

Good job man, big respect for u


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 3, 2019)

slayer 

if you roid up and get some sleeves tats, your slay count would go up 100%


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Things going good with the 20yo


She mogs you
holy shit man u are lucky , she's hot and cutieeee
my cortisol lvl spiked up now and i'm more depressed than was before
u meet one of few girls that aren't degenerated , HUGE luck for you



Mr_Norwood said:


> I got life fuel last night.
> 
> She said I'm "so handsome" multiple times and was clearly into me.. kissing and cuddling etc..
> 
> ...


CORTISOL BEYOND ANY LIMITS 
i bet there is actually more depressed person on this forum than me


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

Having wine with my girl


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 3, 2019)

So you havent fucked her


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 3, 2019)

.


----------



## x30001 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> "Wanna come back to mine for a bit for some wine?"


this is actually solid. gonna use it


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Having wine with my girl


bro those tits


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> So you havent fucked her



Have. Not just in bed

Today we were in the sulphur water spar


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm at the airport hotel flight home tomorrow via Copenhagen

Back to Inceldom in the UK. Told her I'll return in December. Probably will tbh


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I'll rope


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

Any Danishcels here?

I've got a long stop tomorrow so I'll go into Copenhagen city and have ba look round.

Shall i try and approach a blonde scandi Stacy?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 3, 2019)

Going home to get rejected by fat ugly single mothers on plenty not fish

"You're not my type, Hun"


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Going home to get rejected by fat ugly single mothers on plenty not fish
> 
> "You're not my type, Hun"



lol, UKcel here too.
It's rough out there!

I went home with a fairly hot Russian girl this weekend but for the first time in my life was denied sex by a girl who I took home! Feels awful lol. Usually, kissing in a bar and then going home with them is guaranteed lay, but not with this fucker. I'm assuming it's dead with her now. Maybe I should have pushed super hard/borderline rape game. Don't know.

lol'd at ''you'r not my type, hun!'' from some super average girl! I get that a lot lol (I only do cold approach.) I like it when the PUA's say ''then you need to MAKE you her type using game!!''


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

wristcel said:


> lol, UKcel here too.
> It's rough out there!
> 
> I went home with a fairly hot Russian girl this weekend but for the first time in my life was denied sex by a girl who I took home! Feels awful lol. Usually, kissing in a bar and then going home with them is guaranteed lay, but not with this fucker. I'm assuming it's dead with her now. Maybe I should have pushed super hard/borderline rape game. Don't know.
> ...



Haha Russian girls are like that..

Cock teases

My Russian ex-gf wouldn't even let me kiss her first date .. shed turn her face 90 degrees just before our lips contacted 


She probably went home with you to scope out your living conditions


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Haha Russian girls are like that..
> 
> Cock teases
> 
> My Russian ex-gf wouldn't even let me kiss her first date .. shed turn her face 90 degrees just before our lips contacted


I've never had this before, man. I felt like shit as wasn't sure if I could have done anything. I met her a few weeks back in a bar. I opened her friend and then the Russian girl realised she recognised me from when I used to use tinder.
We chatted. Kissed. I tried to invite myself to her place but she rejected the idea. No big deal.

Bumped into her again on Sat. Flirted. Kissed. Invited myself back again at 2am and she said yes. Felt like a sure thing. But once back at her place, she fucking just shut the gate on me and wouldn't let me do anything. I'm assuming it's dead with her now tbh. Even though I don't think there's anything I could have done, in my experience, being in bed with a girl and not banging her is the kiss of death lol


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 4, 2019)

wristcel said:


> lol, UKcel here too.
> It's rough out there!
> 
> I went home with a fairly hot Russian girl this weekend but for the first time in my life was denied sex by a girl who I took home! Feels awful lol. Usually, kissing in a bar and then going home with them is guaranteed lay, but not with this fucker. I'm assuming it's dead with her now. Maybe I should have pushed super hard/borderline rape game. Don't know.
> ...



What actually happened when she got back to your place? Was it an awkward situation?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> What actually happened when she got back to your place? Was it an awkward situation?


We both walked into her room. She went to the bathroom (sometimes girls do this to freshen up their pussy in my experience) and I took my boots and stuff off. But when she came back into the bedroom, she was like ''We're not doing anything. Maybe tomorrow'' and that was basically it lol. I tried a little to push through, but it wasn't happening.

She told me she'd never had a one night stand before which I'm assuming it pure bvullshit, but maybe there's something about Russian girls. I dunno. Also didn't help that I forgot her fucking name on the walk back!!!


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

She's in the UK? On what kind of visa? 

Imagine the offers she'd get on tinder. JFL
Money holidays gifts etc

You should travelcel like me


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 4, 2019)

wristcel said:


> I've never had this before, man. I felt like shit as wasn't sure if I could have done anything. I met her a few weeks back in a bar. I opened her friend and then the Russian girl realised she recognised me from when I used to use tinder.
> We chatted. Kissed. I tried to invite myself to her place but she rejected the idea. No big deal.
> 
> Bumped into her again on Sat. Flirted. Kissed. Invited myself back again at 2am and she said yes. Felt like a sure thing. But once back at her place, she fucking just shut the gate on me and wouldn't let me do anything. I'm assuming it's dead with her now tbh. Even though I don't think there's anything I could have done, in my experience, being in bed with a girl and not banging her is the kiss of death lol
> ...



Is this the girl? She looks sexy. What do u look like? Fellow ukcel here


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Is this the girl? She looks sexy. What do u look like? Fellow ukcel here


yeah, that's her. Makeup frauding obviously, but fairly pretty.
I don't look good lol. Don't know about PSL, but I think I get like 5.5/10 IRL (norwooding, big nose, shit skin, weak lower third, midget)
So psl 3 maybe lol



Mr_Norwood said:


> She's in the UK? On what kind of visa?
> 
> Imagine the offers she'd get on tinder. JFL
> Money holidays gifts etc
> ...


Yeah, she lives and works here. Don't know about visa shit tbh.
I've travelled a little bit. Went to Hungary recently which was super fun


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 4, 2019)

wristcel said:


> We both walked into her room. She went to the bathroom (sometimes girls do this to freshen up their pussy in my experience) and I took my boots and stuff off. But when she came back into the bedroom, she was like ''We're not doing anything. Maybe tomorrow'' and that was basically it lol. I tried a little to push through, but it wasn't happening.
> 
> She told me she'd never had a one night stand before which I'm assuming it pure bvullshit, but maybe there's something about Russian girls. I dunno. Also didn't help that I forgot her fucking name on the walk back!!!



Dang, that sucks. Are you going to contact her again tomorrow or move on to another girl?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Dang, that sucks. Are you going to contact her again tomorrow or move on to another girl?


Instincts tell me it's dead with her now. Don't think i'll bother texting her ot anything, but I live in a fairly small town so i'll 100% bump into her again, and maybe if the vibes good i'll try again


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey this thread is about me.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Hey this thread is about me.


Sorry, old bean!! Good job on the slay!!


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

I am in utter awe of this bald headed potato's dating life tbh


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

I miss my girl


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 4, 2019)

slayer


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm still chatting to the first date btw .

When I met her I felt it was very formal and friends like.. moving in for the kiss felt like I'd get rejected tbh


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 4, 2019)

are you working in the UK ? why dont u just move to EE ?


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 4, 2019)

Did u bust inside


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 4, 2019)

How old is this girl? Is this HOPE for 30+ guys??


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2019)

Can't stop thinking about her..

It's not just the looks or the slaying.. She's so fun and outgoing to be around.


Captainugly said:


> How old is this girl? Is this HOPE for 30+ guys??


She's 20 and I'm 33


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 16, 2021)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She thinks I'm 29 not 33 jfl


put 25-26 on Tinder srs


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 16, 2021)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ცუდი გოგო ნაღდად არ არის პროსტა სახე ტიპიურია აქვს. რავი მე პირადად ვერ ვიტყვი რომ ლამაზია ან განსაკუთრებული.
> 
> მკერდი კი კაი აქვს, მაგაში დაგეთანხმები.


are you from Middle Earth brah?
pretty sure this is Elvish


----------

